# Problème de suppression de disque dur.



## CrowZhen (27 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour comme j'ai essayer d'installer windows 10 et que sa n'a pas fonctionner un disque dur a fait son apparition impossible de le supprimer.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2019)

Bonsoir *CrowZhen*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans une fenêtre de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## CrowZhen (27 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *CrowZhen*
> 
> Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->
> 
> ...




```
Last login: Fri Dec 27 19:33:57 on console
iMac-de-CrowZhen:~ crowzhen$ diskutill list
-bash: diskutill: command not found
iMac-de-CrowZhen:~ crowzhen$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     
disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            799.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Windows                 200.3 GB   disk0s3

iMac-de-CrowZhen:~ crowzhen$
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2019)

Cette partition -->

```
3:                  Apple_HFS Windows                 200.3 GB   disk0s3
```


a le type : "*Apple_HFS*" et pas "*Microsoft Basic Data*" comme une partition *BOOTCAMP* opérationnelle. Le volume s'intitule *Windows*.

je note en plus qu'il manque au rang n°*3* une partition de secours (volume *Recovery HD*) du volume *Macintosh HD*

Question : veux-tu supprimer la partition *Windows* et récupérer son espace à *Macintosh HD* ?

- et passe aussi la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
sw_vers -productVersion
```


qui affiche la version de macOS installé et donc démarré

Poste le retour.


----------



## CrowZhen (27 Décembre 2019)

Ah non c'est pas sa le problème le problème c'est la partitions EFI qui pose problème je voudrais le supprimer et est-ce dangeureux de ne pas avoir le volume Recovery HD.


```
Last login: Fri Dec 27 21:41:10 on ttys000
iMac-de-CrowZhen:~ crowzhen$ sw_vers -productVersion
10.12.6
iMac-de-CrowZhen:~ crowzhen$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            799.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Windows                 200.3 GB   disk0s3

iMac-de-CrowZhen:~ crowzhen$ sw_vers -productVersion
10.12.6
iMac-de-CrowZhen:~ crowzhen$
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2019)

L'OS installé est Sierra.

- cette partition :​

```
1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
```


est de rigueur avec une table de partition *GUID* et ne doit pas être supprimée. Tu notes que sa taille est minime : *209 Mo*.
 
quant à une partition de secours => elle est bien utile en cas de plantage de l'OS ou autres problèmes.

En résumé : peux-tu expliquer ce que tu veux faire exactement ?


----------



## CrowZhen (27 Décembre 2019)

beh enfaite quand je fait alt et que je redémarre je click sur EFI mais enfaite sa m'envoie dans un blue screen de windows 10 donc je voudrais le supprimer car enfaite je n'ai pas windows 10 sur mon ordinateur je l'ai desinstaller et la j'essaye d'installer Windows 10 32bits mais avant sa je voudrais supprimer EFI mais bon je pense que sa sera pas possible et comme faire pour retrouver la partition Recovery HD.et avant il n'etais pas la EFI


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2019)

Est-ce que tu veux dire ceci ? -->

- à l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage > tu as à côté de *Macintosh HD* => une icône *EFI Boot* (et peut-être aussi une icône *Windows*) comme options de démarrage de type Windows (options qui ne peuvent pas fonctionner).​


----------



## CrowZhen (27 Décembre 2019)

Exactement et aussi j'ai un problème je n'ai pas une icône Windows mais sa c'est un autre problème.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil mount disk0s1 ; ls -R /Volumes/EFI
```


la commande monte le volume *EFI* (non monté par défaut) > puis liste (récursivement) son contenu

Poste le retour intégral de la commande (dans une fenêtre de code).

Note : c'est dans le volume *EFI* qu'il doit y avoir des dossiers de prédémarrage de Windows => responsablse de l'affichage d'un pseudo volume *EFI Boot* à l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage. Les supprimer supprimera cet affichage importun.


----------



## CrowZhen (27 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> c'est dans le volume *EFI* qu'il doit y avoir des dossiers de prédémarrage de Windows => responsablse de l'af


Mais justement je veux supprimer cet affichage donc le disque mais si je le supprime cela ne va pas crée de problème supplémentaire ? et aussi EFI si j'arrive a supprimer cette interface que va devenir EFI ?


```
Last login: Fri Dec 27 22:02:51 on ttys000
iMac-de-CrowZhen:~ crowzhen$ diskutil mount disk0s1 ; ls -R /Volumes/EFI
Volume EFI on disk0s1 mounted
EFI

/Volumes/EFI/EFI:
APPLE        Boot        Microsoft

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE:
EXTENSIONS    FIRMWARE

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/EXTENSIONS:
Firmware.scap

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/FIRMWARE:
IM101.scap

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot:
bootx64.efi

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft:
Boot        Recovery

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot:
BCD        da-DK        hu-HU        kd_07_1415.dll    qps-ploc
BCD.LOG        de-DE        it-IT        kd_0C_8086.dll    ro-RO
BCD.LOG1    el-GR        ja-JP        kdstub.dll    ru-RU
BCD.LOG2    en-GB        kd_02_10df.dll    ko-KR        sk-SK
BOOTSTAT.DAT    en-US        kd_02_10ec.dll    lt-LT        sl-SI
Fonts        es-ES        kd_02_1137.dll    lv-LV        sr-Latn-RS
Resources    es-MX        kd_02_14e4.dll    memtest.efi    sv-SE
bg-BG        et-EE        kd_02_15b3.dll    nb-NO        tr-TR
boot.stl    fi-FI        kd_02_1969.dll    nl-NL        uk-UA
bootmgfw.efi    fr-CA        kd_02_19a2.dll    pl-PL        winsipolicy.p7b
bootmgr.efi    fr-FR        kd_02_1af4.dll    pt-BR        zh-CN
cs-CZ        hr-HR        kd_02_8086.dll    pt-PT        zh-TW

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Fonts:
chs_boot.ttf        meiryo_boot.ttf        segmono_boot.ttf
cht_boot.ttf        meiryon_boot.ttf    segoe_slboot.ttf
jpn_boot.ttf        msjh_boot.ttf        segoen_slboot.ttf
kor_boot.ttf        msjhn_boot.ttf        wgl4_boot.ttf
malgun_boot.ttf        msyh_boot.ttf
malgunn_boot.ttf    msyhn_boot.ttf

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Resources:
bootres.dll    fr-FR

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Resources/fr-FR:
bootres.dll.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bg-BG:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/cs-CZ:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/da-DK:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/de-DE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/el-GR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/en-GB:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/en-US:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/es-ES:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/es-MX:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/et-EE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fi-FI:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fr-CA:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fr-FR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/hr-HR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/hu-HU:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/it-IT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ja-JP:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ko-KR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/lt-LT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/lv-LV:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/nb-NO:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/nl-NL:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pl-PL:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pt-BR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pt-PT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/qps-ploc:
memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ro-RO:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ru-RU:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sk-SK:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sl-SI:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sr-Latn-RS:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sv-SE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/tr-TR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/uk-UA:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/zh-CN:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/zh-TW:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Recovery:
BCD        BCD.LOG        BCD.LOG1    BCD.LOG2
iMac-de-CrowZhen:~ crowzhen$
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2019)

Les 2 seuls dossiers non natifs sont : *Boot* & *Microsoft*. Le dossier *APPLE* ne doit pas être supprimé - lui.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
sudo rm -rf /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande supprime les seuls dossiers *Boot* & *Microsoft* (dédiés à un Windows disparu). Elle passe silencieusement (pas d'affichage retour) si elle passe

Est-ce que ça a été le cas ?


----------



## CrowZhen (27 Décembre 2019)

j'ai fait la commande que vous m'avez dites. et je ne vois pas de différence donc en gros j'ai supprimer les dossiers boot & microsoft dédiés a un Windows disparu . et j'ai pas trop la question "Est-ce que ça a été le cas ?" Mais aussi je ne comprend pas a quoi sert EFI ? je vous reponderais peut être demain


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2019)

Redémarre avec "*alt*" =>

- est-ce que tu vois toujours une icône *EFI Boot* à l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage ?​
Si tu n'en vois plus aucune => ce problème a été réglé.


----------



## CrowZhen (27 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Redémarre avec "*alt*" =>
> 
> - est-ce que tu vois toujours une icône *EFI Boot* à l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage ?​
> Si tu n'en vois plus aucune => ce problème a été réglé.


Okay merci je vien de voir et maintenant c’est regler une dernier chose je voudrais récuperer Recovery HD si possible et merci quand meme.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2019)

Est-ce que tu ne veux pas supprimer l'actuelle partition Windows ?

- avec son type "*Apple_HFS*" => son volume ne peut jouer aucun rôle pour Windows. Mais au contraire son existence bloquera toute tentative d'installation de Windows via l'Assistant BootCamp.​
Pour ce qui est de recréer la partition de secours => il faut réinstaller Sierra > ce qui restaurera cette partition puis l'OS (sans toucher à tes données).


----------



## CrowZhen (27 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu ne veux pas supprimer l'actuelle partition Windows ?
> 
> - avec son type "*Apple_HFS*" => son volume ne peut jouer aucun rôle pour Windows. Mais au contraire son existence bloquera toute tentative d'installation de Windows via l'Assistant BootCamp.​
> Pour ce qui est de recréer la partition de secours => il faut réinstaller Sierra > ce qui restaurera cette partition puis l'OS (sans toucher à tes données).


 Mais enfaite la partition windows c'est moi qui la crée exprée pour mettre windows 10 et donc comment faire pour. que je puisse installer windows via l'assistant BootCamp (j'utiliserais la partition Windows pour mettre windows 7 ou 10)


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2019)

L'Assistant BootCamp te proposera de créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* pour Windows - *si* (et seulement si) n'existe sur le disque qu'*une* partition principale (la partition *Macintosh HD* - la partition auxiliaire *EFI* n'étant pas comptée).

- mais je ne sais pas si l'absence d'une partition de secours (volume *Recovery HD*) --> ne va pas bloquer l'Assistant BootCamp. Tu ferais donc bien de commencer par recréer cette partition de secours via une réinstallation de Sierra. Je peux te passer un lien de téléchargement depuis l'AppStore.​


----------



## CrowZhen (28 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> L'Assistant BootCamp te proposera de créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* pour Windows - *si* (et seulement si) n'existe sur le disque qu'*une* partition principale (la partition *Macintosh HD* - la partition auxiliaire *EFI* n'étant pas comptée).
> 
> - mais je ne sais pas si l'absence d'une partition de secours (volume *Recovery HD*) --> ne va pas bloquer l'Assistant BootCamp. Tu ferais donc bien de commencer par recréer cette partition de secours via une réinstallation de Sierra. Je peux te passer un lien de téléchargement depuis l'AppStore.​



Mais est-ce que je vais perdre mes dossier personnel ? et après je voudrais si possible comme mon Boot Camp ne marche pas le faire fonctionner.et j'ai enlever la partition Windows.

```
Last login: Sat Dec 28 08:45:42 on console
iMac-de-CrowZhen:~ crowzhen$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.9 GB   disk0s2

iMac-de-CrowZhen:~ crowzhen$
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2019)

Utilise ce lien : ☞*Comment repasser sur Sierra*☜ (clique le lien rouge) qui t'amène à un  autre fil des forums. À mon message #3 tu as un lien rouge : *Sierra* => qui va te permettre de télécharger depuis mon nuage pCloud une image-disque de *5,1 Go* contenant un installateur de Sierra.

- lancer l'installation à destination de *Macintosh HD* démarré ne touchera pas ton compte ni tes données. Il ne s'agit que d'une restauration logicielle (OS et partition de secours) et en aucun lieu d'un reformatage. Tu ne peux pas lancer l'installation en laissant l'installateur dans le volume de l'image-disque. Fais-en une copie sur ton Bureau (*Installer macOS Sierra*) et lance la copie.​


----------



## CrowZhen (28 Décembre 2019)

je ne peut pas installer le Sierra.dmg


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2019)

Il s'agit d'une suspension momentanée de la possibilité de télécharger > due à une surcharge de trafic.

- il faudra que tu retentes ta chance ultérieurement.​


----------



## CrowZhen (28 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il s'agit d'une suspension momentanée de la possibilité de télécharger > due à une surcharge de trafic.
> 
> - il faudra que tu retentes ta chance ultérieurement.​



Daccord merci


----------



## CrowZhen (29 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Utilise ce lien : ☞*Comment repasser sur Sierra*☜ (clique le lien rouge) qui t'amène à un  autre fil des forums. À mon message #3 tu as un lien rouge : *Sierra* => qui va te permettre de télécharger depuis mon nuage pCloud une image-disque de *5,1 Go* contenant un installateur de Sierra.
> 
> - lancer l'installation à destination de *Macintosh HD* démarré ne touchera pas ton compte ni tes données. Il ne s'agit que d'une restauration logicielle (OS et partition de secours) et en aucun lieu d'un reformatage. Tu ne peux pas lancer l'installation en laissant l'installateur dans le volume de l'image-disque. Fais-en une copie sur ton Bureau (*Installer macOS Sierra*) et lance la copie.​



Bonjour j'ai essayer de l'installer je l'ai déplacer sur mon bureau je commence a le lancer et sa m'affiche cette erreur.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2019)

On peut contourner le problème de l'installation.

- utilise ce lien : ☞*dmtest*☜ (clique le lien rouge) pour télécharger depuis le dossier public de ma DropBox un exécutable Apple intitulé *dmtest*.​
=> une fois le téléchargement effectué (quelques *Ko*) > déplace le fichier sur ton Bureau. Confirme si tu as bien un fichier *dmtest* sur ton Bureau de session.


----------



## CrowZhen (29 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> On peut contourner le problème de l'installation.
> 
> - utilise ce lien : ☞*dmtest*☜ (clique le lien rouge) pour télécharger depuis le dossier public de ma DropBox un exécutable Apple intitulé *dmtest*.​
> => une fois le téléchargement effectué (quelques *Ko*) > déplace le fichier sur ton Bureau. Confirme si tu as bien un fichier *dmtest* sur ton Bureau de session.



J'ai installer Dmtest je l'ai extrais et oui je l'ai bien sur mon bureau que dois-je faire maintenant ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2019)

Parfait ! et bien imagé -->

- grâce à la combinaison de *dmtest* > de *Installer macOS Sierra* > et du *terminal* => on va créer une partition de secours en-dessous du volume *Macintosh HD* actuellement démarré. Suivez le guide...​
Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
hdiutil attach ~/Desktop/Install*/C*/S*/InstallESD*
```


la commande monte le volume d'une image-disque *InstallESD.dmg* contenue dans l'installateur *Installer macOS Sierra*

Poste le retour.


----------



## CrowZhen (29 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Parfait ! et bien imagé -->
> 
> - grâce à la combinaison de *dmtest* > de *Installer macOS Sierra* > et du *terminal* => on va créer une partition de secours en-dessous du volume *Macintosh HD* actuellement démarré. Suivez le guide...​
> Passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> ...



Donc sans faire exprès j'ai lancer dmtest mais j'ai réussi avoir un résultat en faisant la command cela ma donner ce résultat.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2019)

Le volume *OS X Install ESD* est bien monté.

- voici la commande décisive à passer (copier-coller intégral jusqu'à *BaseSystem.chunklist*) :​

```
sudo ~/Desktop/dmtest ensureRecoveryPartition / /Volumes/OS\ X\ Install\ ESD/BaseSystem.dmg 0 0 /Volumes/OS\ X\ Install\ ESD/BaseSystem.chunklist
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) => tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande crée une partition de secours avec volume *Recovery HD* en-dessous de la partition du volume démarré. Si tu vois un défilé kilométrique de lignes s'afficher à l'écran => c'est parti !

Attends le retour de l'invite de commande du *terminal* en signal de fin. Ne poste ici que les *10* dernières lignes de l'affichage. Poste-les en copier-coller dans un bloc de code.


----------



## CrowZhen (29 Décembre 2019)

```
->-[Local dmAsyncMessageForDisk:string:dictionary:]: del callback: DADR=0x7fe029d1ac40=disk0s2 str=Détachement de l’image disque du système de base dict=(null)
<--[Local dmAsyncMessageForDisk:string:dictionary:]
->-[Local dmAsyncProgressForDisk:barberPole:percent:]: del callback: DADR=0x7fe029c3ab70=disk0s2 pole/pct=0/100.000000
<--[Local dmAsyncProgressForDisk:barberPole:percent:]
->-[Local dmAsyncFinishedForDisk:mainError:detailError:dictionary:]: del callback: DADR=0x7fe029c3ab70=disk0s2 errMain=0 errAux=0 infoDict={
    RecoveryDonorPartitionBSD = disk0s2;
    RecoveryPartitionBSD = disk0s3;
    RecoveryPartitionDADiskRef = "<DADisk 0x7fe029c18350 [0x7fffa827fee0]>{id = /dev/disk0s3}";
}
<--[Local dmAsyncFinishedForDisk:mainError:detailError:dictionary:]
Creating recovery partition: finished
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2019)

Hé ! hé ! --> mais c'est que ça m'a l'air bon - tout ça...

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques => qu'on admire le résultat (qui ne peut pas se voir pour toi > car le volume *Recovery HD* n'est jamais monté automatiquement).


----------



## CrowZhen (29 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Hé ! hé ! --> mais c'est que ça m'a l'air bon - tout ça...
> 
> - passe la commande :​
> 
> ...



Par contre je ne sais pas ce que c'est les tableau des disque. Mais merci Recovery HD est maintenant présent est-ce que c'est fini ?


```
iMac-de-CrowZhen:~ crowzhen$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +5.9 GB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS OS X Install ESD        5.5 GB     disk1s2

iMac-de-CrowZhen:~ crowzhen$
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2019)

Cette ligne -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


montre que l'opération a réussi : partition de secours créée.

Ce problème est réglé. Tu peux disposer à ta guise de l'installateur de Sierra et du fichier *dmtest*.

Quant à l'installation de Windows => à toi de relancer les choses à présent.


----------



## CrowZhen (29 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Cette ligne -->
> 
> ```
> 3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
> ...



Okay Merci de m'avoir aider je vous souhaite une bonne journée


----------

